

The God Helmet - harscoat
http://universalmediaman.nl/?p=1269

======
teilo
I come from a religious background that can look at this helmet and basically
say, "So what?".

Simply put, in my tradition, the subjective experience of religion is pretty
much irrelevant. A "spiritual" feeling, or the feeling that there is
"something there" is nice, but irrelevant. Instead our entire faith is based
upon external proclamation, and hearing what is proclaimed. In fact, we
discount the whole concept that religion is an experience, because we
understand emotions to be secondary to the objective truths being proclaimed
in the message. If the secondary effects, the "religious" or "mystical"
feeling is present, that's great. If it isn't, that's great too. It doesn't
matter.

Look at it this way: remember the last time you experienced wonder or awe at
the reality of the universe, as revealed by the most current science. Now,
imagine yourself working in that field, day-by-day, doing the grunt work that
is most science. You are still doing science. Sometimes that wonder and awe
returns. Most of the time it's just a memory. Same thing. The emotional
experience is secondary to objective reality.

------
devmonk
More info about the open-source/open-hardware project: <http://home.tu-
clausthal.de/~vttsc/OpenrTMS/>

First off, I think that just stimulating this part of the brain doesn't
invalidate the existence of a spiritual realm. In fact, to me it validates
that these feelings are useful, otherwise why would our brains be capable of
it?

I imagine the sense of existence outside of ourselves is important both
evolutionarily and spiritually.

Unfortunately, I also imagine this new knowledge will be abused (i.e. may
become this century's LSD).

~~~
fossuser
While it may not completely invalidate, if accurate it's further evidence that
a spiritual realm is not necessary to explain anything.

------
angkec
so we don't need to get into the hassle of learning how to meditate again?

